# Conduit fill



## MikeKe (Apr 4, 2013)

How do you calculate derating with conduit fill??


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Table 310.15(B)(3)a


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

read 310.15(B)(2)(a)


----------

